
Ubuntu Xenial bcc/BPF - mhw
http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2016-06-14/ubuntu-xenial-bcc-bpf.html
======
brudgers
BPF is Berkley Packet Filter:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_Packet_Filter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_Packet_Filter)

